# time le defi



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

whenever i'm in a conversation and someone mentions the brand time, i never think of frames or bikes..
i can only think of the pedals and the very fashionable shoes of the 90s
i'd still pick a pair of old time shoes over the new generation of ugly shoes on the market today, despite of all the high tech advantages
any thoughts?


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

You should take a look at the new Time Shoes, awesome, though I am still on Sidi's. I have a 2011 Time RXRS VIP Ulteam frame/module. If you haven't seen a Time bicycle up close lately, do yourself a favor and check one out. My preference is the black on black Ulteam as opposed to the frames with lots of color, but then that is personal choice. Head over to their website for an education on a carbon hand built frame in the Time factory. The owner of Time purchased an aviation company in order to get his hands on the looms for weaving his own carbon fiber. None of the so called "big brands" do this, even Pinarello outsources its frame building to the Far East. Better still, go and ride one, you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

don't get me wrong, i don't have anything against time bikes or frames
i almost bought a used Time VX Special Pro but it was a bit too expensive for me.
i was merely saying that i liked the old shoes better than the new shoes (any brand) but especially time shoes

some examples:


----------

